# Pressing A Switchback XT



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Depending I have a press similar to that (ultra press) and I dont back the limb bolts out. If you know what you are doing I would say you wont need to but if you are a first timer I would back out the limbs 3 turns or so.


----------



## RAZOR62 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thankyou,
Took your advise and I went nice and slow, keeping an eye on everything, and I managed to change out the string as well as install a new peep. After a few settling in shots she was shhoting X's. I'm looking forward to doing some paper tuning and shooting longer ranges than 20 yards. 
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## buggz2k (Dec 16, 2005)

*SBXT limb bolts*

It was my understanding, from reading here, and on the Matthews site, a SBXT has course limb bolt threads.
2.5 turns and will come off!
I have a SBXT BTW, and wondering how many turns you used?


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

For the time it takes to back out the limbs 5 times i think you should. Why take the chance of hearing your limbs crackle.


----------



## MNSparky (Feb 27, 2006)

I was at by local Mathews dealer yesterday and noted a sticker on the strings of the Drenalins that said you must turn the bolts out 5 turns. I would tend to be on the careful side. Go to the Mathews web site and check there. That will delay you maybe 10 minutes? A broken limb will cost you big bucks and 2-3 weeks! Good luck


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Archery Peeps,

Mathews recommends backing out the limb bolts 5 turns (for all Mathews bows) before pressing the bow. Check this link:

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=52290

Joe


----------



## jgould (May 15, 2006)

I was thinking it was 2.5 turns on xts. Almost cetain thats what it said in the instructions. Could be wrong though.


----------



## RAZOR62 (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, Thanks everyone. looks like I got away without backing off on the bolts. I'll be sure to check on the Mathews site before pressing this bow again. I think that I got away with it because I only press untill I can just slip the string out of its groove. Gotta' check on those coarse threads though. It'd really tick me off to have a limb pop off because I unthreaded it from the riser.


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

jgould said:


> I was thinking it was 2.5 turns on xts. Almost cetain thats what it said in the instructions. Could be wrong though.



I thought that was what I heard/read someplace too
I never backed 'em out more than 2.5 turns on my XT, but if anyone knows for sure,I'd like to know too.


----------



## SaltySeaCaptain (Oct 7, 2006)

2.5 turns for an XT, and i dont always do it. I use a hydrapress and havent had a problem yet...


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

I called Mathews before I started working on my 2005 Switchback. They said 7 full turns for that. CALL THEM AND ASK FOR TECHNICAL SUPPORT. That is what they are there for and they are more than happy to spend a minute or two with you on the phone to deal with roller placement, backing off limb bolts, or whatever. Don't risk messing up your bow - get the straight answers from the company (regbardless of the bow you own).


----------



## jgould (May 15, 2006)

jgould said:


> I was thinking it was 2.5 turns on xts. Almost cetain thats what it said in the instructions. Could be wrong though.


I stand corrected, the instructions that came with my bow say 5 turns.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Here's the goofy part of this to me:

Turn your 80 pound limbs off 5 turns. What poundage are you pressing now?

Turn your 50 pound limbs off 5 turns. What poundage are you pressing now?

Same riser, no?

I've always understood this to be riser protection, not limb protection.


----------



## SA_Rob (Mar 16, 2007)

skynight said:


> Here's the goofy part of this to me:
> 
> Turn your 80 pound limbs off 5 turns. What poundage are you pressing now?
> 
> ...


It IS limb protection... regarless of poundage. Limbs are built to be a certain poundage, and any extra stress is the same whether you are adding it to a 70# or a 50# limb. However... most of these warnings came about with the advent of parallel limbs. New presses -- such as the sure-loc X-press and the new Apple (which now uses a hydraulic jack) that hold the riser in place and pull the axels closer together, which is very similar to the pressure put on the bow when it is at full draw -- do not exert undue stress to limbs, and therefore will cause no harm to your limbs. Older presses that hold the limbs in place and move the riser to pull the axles closer together create stress to the limbs in inappropriate areas and therefore require the limb bolts to be backed out to release tension to the bow because they were originally designed for D-frame bows. If you've got a newer style of press, don't be overly concerned about harming your limbs, but if it helps you sleep better, go ahead and back them out anyway.

Side note: the limb bolts on your bow are much longer than you think. draw an imaginary line through your riser until you've reached 3/4" from the edge. Your bolt should be somewhere in the vicinity of 3 -4" in length. 5 turns should only back even a Mathews out 1/2 - 5/8" and will decrease your DW by 15 pounds. This is also the highest recommended reduction for any parallel limb bow because it creates a lot of slack in your string and makes for sloppy shooting. **general guideline - 1 full turn on EACH limb decreases DW by 3 pounds... and each limb MUST be turned EQUALLY**


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I backed mine off 5 turns and the limbs moved in the pocket, ended up taking the bow apart and sliding the limbs back into the pocket's. So I don't turn mine out anymore.


----------



## Fullboar (Dec 14, 2006)

*Drenalin 5 turns, Switchback XT 2 turns*

I think you will find the Drenalin is 5 turns and the XT is 2 turns but what the hell do I know anyway
Call Mathews customer service they will tell you


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

Fullboar said:


> I think you will find the Drenalin is 5 turns and the XT is 2 turns but what the hell do I know anyway
> Call Mathews customer service they will tell you



that what I was told too..by a couple different shops 5 on the Dren and no more than 2.5 on an XT because it has the course thread bolts instead of the fine threads ;and any more than 2.5 on an XT and the limbs start to slip from the pockets


----------



## RAZOR62 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I think I've got a direction to move toward now. I'll let you know if the bow explodes!


----------

